# Swedish: brutt [brutta]



## aviatrice

Hello this is a message i would like to be translated , i basically understood that someone tryed to called him but that she had no number ... but what does mean the word "brutt" ? 
this is the message 
"du din brutt ville ha tag i dig, men ja har ju inte ditt nummer... snalla ring mig love sakanr dig. Puss"


----------



## LilianaB

Brutt is a cologne for men with an extra t: that may add a little to the aroma. Otherwise it is kind of male version of fan fatal. De saknar inte någon.


----------



## aviatrice

so what does it say exactly ?


----------



## bicontinental

aviatrice, are you sure it's not "brud"?

 Edit: Unless this is an April Fool's thread which went completely over my head??


----------



## Åvävvla

aviatrice said:


> Hello this is a message i would like to be translated , i basically understood that someone tryed to called him but that she had no number ... but what does mean the word "brutt" ?
> this is the message
> "du din brutt ville ha tag i dig, men ja har ju inte ditt nummer... snalla ring mig love sakanr dig. Puss"



"Hey you, your bird wanted to get ahold of you, but I haven't got your number... please call me, _love _[?]. Miss you. Kiss."

I interpret "brutt" as a misspelling for "brutta", which is slang for woman/"bird"/female which you are romantically involved with.


----------



## LilianaB

I wasn't totally sure if it was a joke, or not. It is April's Fool Day and sounded like one. It is mixed with English, too.


----------



## BlueSuede

> I interpret "brutt" as a misspelling for "brutta", which is slang for  woman/"bird"/female which you are romantically involved with.


 I could easily say: "Jag såg en brutta på stan igår, liknade din syrra lite...?" Doesn't need to be romantically involved with this brutta.


----------



## Åvävvla

BlueSuede said:


> I could easily say: "Jag såg en brutta på stan igår, liknade din syrra lite...?" Doesn't need to be romantically involved with this brutta.



Yes, that's why I also said "woman".


----------



## JohanIII

It's the "din" that turns it into the romantically involved variant. In and of itself, not.
Hmm, I too did attach the "romantically involved with" to all three words, but you could read it differently.

It seems a bit strange that a woman first says that his broad wants to get ahold of him, then sends her own kisses...
Unless she spoke of herself in third person.
So perhaps the male interpretation of "brutt" has some merit.
Or she downgrades his present girlfriend...
Or...
My head aches - please, no more SMS-interpretations


----------



## BlueSuede

> "du din brutt ville ha tag i dig, men ja har ju inte ditt nummer... snalla ring mig love sakanr dig. Puss"


If I wash the text a little, so it is spelled correctly, and dejargonize it a bit, then it would be something like this:
"Du, din flickvän ville ha tag i dig, men jag har ju inte fått ditt telefonnummer. Snälla, ring mig. (Älskling) Jag saknar dig. Puss."

So if "brutt" really means "flickvän" then I have truble to know who is who in this conversation. This fact together with "Love" means "älskling", then who is romantically involved with whom?

There is another interpretation of "Love" and that is the masculine first name "Love". One famous Swedish writer had the name Love Almkvist, a name nowadays quite rare, but at his time a normal name. But then xe ends the message with "Puss" which indicate something of its own. This paragraph is only speculations, nothing more.


----------



## Åvävvla

I am sorry my answer was unclear. Please disregard the "/" and imagine them as "or" instead!


----------

